# Please help type me!! Please? (Isfp, Infp, or enfp?)



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

Look. I've asked this before, I tend to just ask this on every site ever but I'm hyperfixated on this mbti stuff yet again so here I am. And btw I have been into this stuff since grade 7 (Sorry if I come off as rude for saying that) But just thought I would clarify I have done so much research on this ENDLESS research. Also feel free to skim read because I've gone off again...

Okay so I am going to try hard to organize this but it probably won't be organized but please stick with me. I am stuck with these intuitive and sensor cognitive functions. I seem to have Ne where I come up with all these thoughts and have to jot them all down and I can be way too open minded sometimes and the way I talk is ne Ig, but I have no imagination, I can hardly visualize anything. I have some extreme tunnel vision sometimes where I get stuck in this place where I just overthink the same thing over and over again where I end up going into tunnel vision and getting paranoid, or becoming too open minded that I am seen as too optimistic. I seem to have Se because I adapt easily to places, I figure out how things work extremely quickly (like computer softwares, board games, not school though) and I am very observant. But then I don't have se at all because I am never in the moment, I zone out in everything and sometimes I notice nothing at all. I am great at photography and know how things are framed to look great, but I just zone out so much so how can I have se? I've been told se users don't do that. And with what I said before I seem to have ni because tunnel vision and paranoia however I am bad at thinking ahead, though I still get gut feelings sometimes? Idk. I seem to have si because I rewatch shows I've already seen and feel comfortable when I do that, and I go over the past a lot but I don't have si because I forget everything I just did, and I hate talking about the past because it just makes me sad. 
Maybe I don't zone out, maybe I just get stuck in the moment so maybe I do have Se. Idk anyway I'm also stuck with fe vs fi and ti vs te but I want to stay on topic for once lol. 

A thing you should know about me is that I have to do multiple things at once, I don't know if thats a personality thing or my ADHD but I just feel more comfortable when I am focusing on multiple things. This is because I often overthink and overfocus on one thing to the point of anxiety and stressing too much, so to fix this I need to focus on another thing, if I have for example, one convo open with a friend, at the same time as playing a video game, at the same time as watching a show then I can convo with the friend really well because all my anxiety is put into the game instead of what my friend thinks of me. Same goes for talking to a friend on text and a friend on another text at the same time, I'll just do better because the anxiety isn't pushed on to one thing only. Now Idk what that is but yeah theres some info. I also have this hobby problem where my hobby changes every 5 minutes and I think that may be se? one minute I'll be obsessed with gaming, the next I'll be into singing and will make a song, then I will be into drawing ect...but that might just me trying to find myself. I have no idea who I am lol. I also can't tell if I'm introverted or extroverted, because I seem to talk to think and can be really energetic and loud, but it feels more like a coping strategy than my actual self. though I really don't like being alone because abandonment issues. But I have all this anxiety and talking to people scares me so I don't think I'm extroverted, and I really don't think I use ne over fi if I do have ne at least. I really don't think I have ne because my imagination is gone and I have zero ideas, unless I am on the whim and then an idea will come into my head out of nothing so maybe I do have it.

The other thing is with ne is that I don't think I have it because theories are just... I like them but I want the one way only the realistic approach only because if I don't have that then I overthink the millions of theories and question which ones the right one. I want the right answer so I don't get yelled at I guess.

TLDR: 
Things I do thats NE: change topic a lot, talk fast, writes down every thought i have down ever which is a lot of thoughts (but its really just me trying to google how to learn diff things and fix myself), hyper energy, zones out a lot.
SE: hobbiyist?, can be very observant, can get stuck in the moment?, idea comes into head then I must do it, experience > theory, not good with imagination, can't think ahead.
SI: overthinks past, worries about past 24/7, remembers random details from past, makes lots of lists.
NI: tunnel vision, gut feelings, wants objective truth, gets stuck on one idea only.

If any other types you have in mind please let me know. I'm so stressed about this still to this day I just want to know my type...


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

I think the biggest problem is that I do impulsive reckless things like yeah sure but I do them because I get so sick of overthinking everything and heck do I overthink way too much. But maybe this is ni?


----------



## helio (Mar 23, 2021)

it2ly said:


> I think the biggest problem is that I do impulsive reckless things like yeah sure but I do them because I get so sick of overthinking everything and heck do I overthink way too much. But maybe this is ni?


isfp


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

helio said:


> isfp





helio said:


> isfp


How come? I get if you didn't wanna read all that because I went into this usual rant like I noramlly do which must annoy others lmao. But can you explain why, I've been trying to figure out my type for years now and I just overthink every single thing then overcompensate that by underthinking stuff and doing impulsive things


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

yeah I have no idea whats going on with my brain but I am so hyperfixated on mbti so can someone just help me please is hyperfixation a ni thing btw?


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

your post reads enfp af imo. i don't understand the lack of imagination thing but maybe you are young and don't really have an outlet for it? as an example, i grew up in a house full of artists and i felt creative but had no outlet...till i grew up had kids and realized i was awesome at photography....then i realized i was awesome at all sorts of entrepreneurial biz ideas, design and just overall pretty creative idea generator person

my visualization kind of sucks too...like when redecorating my house. i actually. have to move furniture to a place and look at it before deciding if it looks good. i can't just imagine it there very well....or even if it will fit.

tho---i can visualize things that i want to design etc and do that a lot...but i'm aware that i might change something after i see it..like it may not work well in reality for whatever reason. if that makes sense. 

not liking theories? i don't know...that's weird. maybe you are heavily influenced by people in your life and need to figure out who you are and what you value without their words in your head. idk.

my guess in enfp who needs to soul search, find themself, keep trying new things until you find what you love. read lots of books...go out in nature...self reflect etc


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

your problem is you don't understand which cognitive function do you prefer the most


it2ly said:


> I can be way too open minded sometimes


"sometimes".Open minded = Te = easier to listen to other people opinions than Ti


it2ly said:


> but I have no imagination


then it is not Ne.It's your short term memory.


it2ly said:


> hardly visualize anything


Se user even Se inferior lives in the moment more than an Ne inferior so yeah by default they would not prefer to visualize all sort of possibilies surrounds them otherwise they could have the risk to behave in a paranoid manner(worst in inj and enj).I bet you can visualize "what you want to do" in the near future and constantly afraid of what other people wants could sabotage your own future or what you want.


it2ly said:


> I have some extreme tunnel vision


Sounds like Ni dom.Ni is mental focus and lacking Si(Si demon) means you only put your little attention(Si) to only what you want which gives off that tunnel vision.It's very precise with your attention.


it2ly said:


> overthink the same thing over and over again where I end up going into tunnel vision and getting paranoid, or becoming too open minded that I am seen as too optimistic


Ti child(I have that same problem too but not so much right now,balance it with Fi in your unconcious to become aware either it's important to think that prob right now)+Ne nemesis(see too much unnecessary consequences of your actions which can lead to paranoia)+ Te trickster(optimistic function which IFJ can just belief about anything if they are not careful by not developing their Ti to verify that belief).


it2ly said:


> I just overthink


this can be intepret in two ways Fi or Ti.Usually when people say this it means Ti and over analyse their surroundings or themselves.


it2ly said:


> figure out how things work extremely quickly (like computer softwares, board games, not school though) and I am very observant


yes that's Se.Lives in the moment gives off that high performance/tactician behavior.


it2ly said:


> But then I don't have se at all because I am never in the moment, I zone out in everything and sometimes I notice nothing at all


cognitive transition.Remember jung said we have our unconcious.You are now aware more of Ne.The question is do you live in the moment most of the time or not.If yes then Se/Ni


it2ly said:


> I am great at photography and know how things are framed to look great, but I just zone out so much so how can I have se?


Like staring onto something for a long time? yeah that's your mind finding patterns by reducing your mental concentration.Some snips of what Ni is by Dr Dario Nardi book.



















it2ly said:


> se users don't do that


Se dom not so much but specificly Se function don't do that.Ni is abstract so yeah u get the idea.


it2ly said:


> . I seem to have si


you have but deep in the unconcious.


it2ly said:


> I want to stay on topic for once lo


not sure what you mean by that because from the beginning you've stay in topic.Staying in topic is an introverted thing because they expect extravert people to give some topic or new topic to talk about to maintain that discussion.


it2ly said:


> I have to do multiple things at once


One question.Do you find it hard to complete something what you started?


it2ly said:


> my ADHD but I just feel more comfortable when I am focusing on multiple things.


interesting,* if *you have taken any drugs that can stimulate your mental concentration means that you might be an nfj(I would say infj) cognitive transition into an nfp unconscious often or vise versa.Because so far your desciption boils down into these two categories.Both Infj and enfp have been diagnose to have adhd more often with with low sensing function.Just a specu;ation.



it2ly said:


> This is because I often overthink and overfocus on one thing to the point of anxiety and stressing too much, so to fix this I need to focus on another thing.


so most of the time you didn't finish the task that you started?


it2ly said:


> This is because I often overthink and overfocus on one thing to the point of anxiety and stressing too much, so to fix this I need to focus on another thing, if I have for example, one convo open with a friend, at the same time as playing a video game, at the same time as watching a show then I can convo with the friend really well because all my anxiety is put into the game instead of what my friend thinks of me. Same goes for talking to a friend on text and a friend on another text at the same time, I'll just do better because the anxiety isn't pushed on to one thing only


Seems like you can cognitive transition pretty well and it sounds like you've develop your own solution to not overfocusing yourself.Your unconscious is extraverted thus when you surround yourself with people you start becoming extraverted and thus you are able to mentally put your mental focus by shifting your focus one at a time.Texting your friend makes you go back to your introverted state even if you are texting two friends.


it2ly said:


> also have this hobby problem where my hobby changes every 5 minutes and I think that may be se? one minute I'll be obsessed with gaming, the next I'll be into singing and will make a song, then I will be into drawing ect...but that might just me trying to find myself.


That's Ni figuring out what you want to do.Ni dom and child will always change their activity if that activity does not progress fast enough as they expected and yes this also means your focus is primarily is singular and precise and shift one at a time depends on your situation whether it's favourable to your surrounding (Se) or not


it2ly said:


> I also can't tell if I'm introverted or extroverted, because I seem to talk to think and can be really energetic and loud, but it feels more like a coping strategy than my actual self.


cognitive transtion.Infj are the most extroverted out of all introverted types well if they're not insecure(But they can still be loud and able to initiate with someone they trust which can be intense sometimes)


it2ly said:


> it feels more like a coping strategy


so you're saying you're an introvert?


it2ly said:


> though I really don't like being alone because abandonment issues


Se user want people to stick around so that they don't feel lonely well Se parent can atleast handle it pretty well than other Se types.All Se user fears abandonment espeacialy Se inferior.


it2ly said:


> But I have all this anxiety and talking to people scares me so I don't think I'm extroverted, and I really don't think I use ne over fi if I do have ne at least. I really don't think I have ne because my imagination is gone and I have zero ideas, unless I am on the whim and then an idea will come into my head out of nothing so maybe I do have it.


yeah that' basically sums up Ni for sure.Ni is very detailed oriented contrary to popular belief while Ne is more of a big picture because Ni-Se user lives in the moment more than Ne-Si user(even Ne inferior).Yeah Si is more detailed oriented than Se but this is a question of abstract ideas.Ni does not produce ideas for long term effects fo their surrounding,they'll figure out ideas that helps them move forward and if they succeed then they often tell other people to use follow their way of doing things.It's the same goes with Si,when they have experience every single aspect of life and they succeed then they want other people to experience the same thing as them because they think what works for them will works for everybody basically.Ne gives their big ideas(vision to Ni user to execute it basically.So if you compare between Ni-Se vs Ne-Si then Ne-Si is more abstract/theoretical in general


it2ly said:


> The other thing is with ne is that I don't think I have it because theories are just... I like them but I want the one way only the realistic approach only because if I don't have that then I overthink the millions of theories and question which ones the right one. I want the right answer so I don't get yelled at I guess.


ahaha this is Ni-Se.Ni is a process function which basically process theories whether that theories can be practically utilized in the real world(Se).




it2ly said:


> change topic a lot, talk fast, writes down every thought i have down ever which is a lot of thoughts


Te user don't produce new thoughts though they collect thoughts to make inductive conclusion.Te produce principles and having this very statistical mindset.Ti user produce their own thoughts and low Ti user can often overthink a lot.Te user in general overthink less espeacialy Te inferior.Why? because it's harder for them to produce thought but their Ti demon can sometimes make them overthink very intense for a short time.


it2ly said:


> idea comes into head then I must do it, experience > theory, not good with imagination, can't think ahead.


i think you put your imagination to this high standard or probably you've never met an abstract person before to process or get the idea of that imagination (just a speculation).


it2ly said:


> idea comes into head then I must do it


Ni-Se.You see the future of what you might do(you don't have to visualize it as I don't do it often as I need to get things done) and you do it.


it2ly said:


> not good with imagination, can't think ahead.


ok that contradicts what you just said before maybe in Ne perspective.


So far I can say that you're an INJ(leaning towards infj more) not the types you mentioned above but the closest would probably be ISFP.Te can organize things in a systematic way pretty well just so you know and likes to plan for other people.In the end, take my words with a grain of salt as there's some rabbit holes I didn't explain(well because there's too much too explain but I make it as compact as possible).Btw, I type people in this forum just for practicing my typing.


----------



## helio (Mar 23, 2021)

it2ly said:


> How come? I get if you didn't wanna read all that because I went into this usual rant like I noramlly do which must annoy others lmao. But can you explain why, I've been trying to figure out my type for years now and I just overthink every single thing then overcompensate that by underthinking stuff and doing impulsive things


what azmar said lol


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

helio said:


> what azmar said lol


breh i'm didn't read the tldr content even though I know he puts tldr because I thought that info is not enough but then when I look at it again i'm like bruh.Plus he seems like he is trying to imply that he is abstract by saying he might have high intuition(Ne) but I think he mixed the definition between Ni and Ne


----------



## helio (Mar 23, 2021)

1. are you saying se users don't zone out?
2. *I don't know if thats a personality thing or my ADHD*, were you really diagnosed with adhd or are you diagnosing yourself? I'm pretty sure you self-diagnosed since you don't know if it's your adhd or a personality thing. But if you are not self-diagnosed then it's your adhd jumping around things
3. *The other thing is with ne is that I don't think I have it because theories are just... I like them but I want the one way only the realistic approach only because if I don't have that then I overthink the millions of theories and question which ones the right one. *not ne most likely se user bc you prefer realistic approach
4. also do you make your own values or based on others?


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah...but...how can you all just ignore the way the post reads? 

like, i know that the words they said contradicted enfp but! they souuund enfp.


----------



## helio (Mar 23, 2021)

thisisme said:


> yeah...but...how can you all just ignore the way the post reads?
> 
> *like, i know that the words they said contradicted enfp but! they souuund enfp.*


Lmaoooo


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

it2ly said:


> View attachment 886080
> View attachment 886082
> yeah I have no idea whats going on with my brain but I am so hyperfixated on mbti so can someone just help me please is hyperfixation a ni thing btw?


Based on your test, I would definitely say INFP or ENFP. Since your Ne score is so much higher than your Se score, you’re probably not an ISFP. ENFP’s and INFP’s are pretty similar if you look at their function stack. Something I read (and maybe it’ll help you too), is that ENFP’s tend to do first and then consider whether or not their actions align with their value/belief system whereas INFP’s tend to consider whether or not their value/belief system is congruent with whatever it is they want to do _before_ making the decision to do it. Hope this helps!


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> Based on your test, I would definitely say INFP or ENFP. Since your Ne score is so much higher than your Se score, you’re probably not an ISFP. ENFP’s and INFP’s are pretty similar if you look at their function stack. Something I read (and maybe it’ll help you too), is that ENFP’s tend to do first and then consider whether or not their actions align with their value/belief system whereas INFP’s tend to consider whether or not their value/belief system is congruent with whatever it is they want to do _before_ making the decision to do it. Hope this helps!


Ty for the help! I'll take this into consideration. Just want to say that with the value and belief system thing. I have no idea what that is. I don't know my values or beliefs, they tend to change everyday. The thing is whenever I have a value like I used to value loyalty, I tend to take it too far and get into trouble so I change my values. My belief system gets me into fights on twitter and fights with friends irl so I can't stay stubborn in it, it must change always. When I decide to do something, I do it first and then think "why the heck did I do that" But that may not be ENFP because really I only do reckless things as an overcompensation for my overthinking. I spend about 90% of my day just overthinking things way too much, so to have a break from it, I do something completely impulsive for example..

On the day that I got a bad grade, mum yelled at me for it, my friends called me stupid ect.. I went home and went on steam and just added random people in the game lobby then talked to all of them off on the spur of energy and was really hyper and happy. Only because it was distracting my brain from the overthinking, does that make sense? Idk if it does but I can't even explain how I think because my thoughts are a mess and I clearly am very unhealthy lol, perhaps theirs a possibility my Ne is blocked due to my stress all the time? But I have no clue.


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

thisisme said:


> yeah...but...how can you all just ignore the way the post reads?
> 
> like, i know that the words they said contradicted enfp but! they souuund enfp.


Sorry I contradicted enfp. I seem to contradict everything lmao...haha... Anyway. Speaking of Enfp, how can I bet one if I am so shy and just rn just replying back to you, I am panicking as I type this, like this is all so awkward. Then again. my friends say I get very hyper but that might not be extrovertion, that might be like me trying to force away my negative thoughts in favour of being positive and loud because If I'm loud then my thoughts are quiet.

i also can't help but feel like I'm faking ne right now? Like I'm sure apart of me just wants to come off as cool or something


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

helio said:


> 1. are you saying se users don't zone out?
> 2. *I don't know if thats a personality thing or my ADHD*, were you really diagnosed with adhd or are you diagnosing yourself? I'm pretty sure you self-diagnosed since you don't know if it's your adhd or a personality thing. But if you are not self-diagnosed then it's your adhd jumping around things
> 3. *The other thing is with ne is that I don't think I have it because theories are just... I like them but I want the one way only the realistic approach only because if I don't have that then I overthink the millions of theories and question which ones the right one. *not ne most likely se user bc you prefer realistic approach
> 4. also do you make your own values or based on others?


Sorry if I came off as mean haha I'm just so stressed so like the way I type is just gonna reflect that lol. 

1 - I think se users can definietly zone out but from everything I've read on them, everyones telling me they don't so like I'm just very confused. Is it like they zone out in the moment? while ne users zone out in imagination, because I think I get too caught up in the moment and maybe thats why I zone out. BUT today I was playing bedwars on minecraft and I zoned out for a good 5 minutes and noticed nothing at all so I really don't think thats se right? I'm probably wrong

2 - I do have ADHD, I got it diagnosed recently, its moderate. I can't tell if its adhd or personality thing because all the research I've done on ne and se, just sound like adhd, because I've also done research on adhd, and they have so many similarities. 

3 - Yeah. I prefer the realistic approach because thats the one that gets me in the least amount of trouble. I think I'm too stupid to come up with ideas and explore theories, so I just stick to the facts of things. I'll come up with a theory but it won't be good enough so I just go back to what actually happened.

4 - I have no idea. I don't know my values. Sometimes I can be arguing with people on an opinion I got only for them to get too mad at me so I just change it. Or like I'll have strong beliefs in loyalty, unless I read an article saying that being loyal is stupid and will get me into problems, then I will try to stop believing in loyalty. Idk my morals, they change Ig idk.


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

thisisme said:


> your post reads enfp af imo. i don't understand the lack of imagination thing but maybe you are young and don't really have an outlet for it? as an example, i grew up in a house full of artists and i felt creative but had no outlet...till i grew up had kids and realized i was awesome at photography....then i realized i was awesome at all sorts of entrepreneurial biz ideas, design and just overall pretty creative idea generator person
> 
> my visualization kind of sucks too...like when redecorating my house. i actually. have to move furniture to a place and look at it before deciding if it looks good. i can't just imagine it there very well....or even if it will fit.
> 
> ...


yeah I'm pretty young at heart. I used to imagine things as a kid, I'll tell you like... I imagined my self as a cat, I roleplayed playing as a cat with friends, I imagined stories about cat main characters, I imagined a cartoon I made about a cat and acted out episodes. I also imagined myself as a spy and brought spy toys. Thats really as far as my imagination went because at the same time as that, I despised dressing up in the cute fairy dresses that mum always gave me and I hated not being myself. For some reason I just took dressing up as something else personally like it felt like I wasn't being me. I remember one time I was supposed to imagine myself invisible and I had a panic attack because I didn't want people to see me as invisible and I wasn't invisible and I was so stressed by it. And another time I had to pretend I was a goat for a play, but I'm not a goat so I couldn't do it, I didn't want people to perceive me as that even if I knew i was just playing a character, it still bothered me. 

But thats relaly cool for you!! I'm still not sure on what creativity even means. Because in my experience all my ideas have been stupid, no one ever likes them and I can't help but feel like I just steal ideas. Is there even a way to be original anymore. I'm not sure.

"tho---i can visualize things that i want to design etc and do that a lot...but i'm aware that i might change something after i see it..like it may not work well in reality for whatever reason. if that makes sense." I'll visualize a cool design but then once I do it in reality, it just looks bad lol.

Yeah. Id say my mum and brother have heavy influence on my life. They constantly talk about the present like politics and stuff though my mum is entp and my brothers I think infj? Both have influenced me too much like I don't even know if I believe in god or not because my brother is a hard core athiest and my mum is a hard core spiritualist. Its really hard to figure out what the heck I believe in because I don't want to disappoint either in general. And also my brother is really smart so I'll just listen to what ever he says in terms of everything. If my brother talks about how much he hates mbti then I will hate mbti and see me as liking it as just a coping thing, and then not know if I actually like mbti or not. Its complicated sorry.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

it2ly said:


> Ty for the help! I'll take this into consideration. Just want to say that with the value and belief system thing. I have no idea what that is. I don't know my values or beliefs, they tend to change everyday. The thing is whenever I have a value like I used to value loyalty, I tend to take it too far and get into trouble so I change my values. My belief system gets me into fights on twitter and fights with friends irl so I can't stay stubborn in it, it must change always. When I decide to do something, I do it first and then think "why the heck did I do that" But that may not be ENFP because really I only do reckless things as an overcompensation for my overthinking. I spend about 90% of my day just overthinking things way too much, so to have a break from it, I do something completely impulsive for example..
> 
> On the day that I got a bad grade, mum yelled at me for it, my friends called me stupid ect.. I went home and went on steam and just added random people in the game lobby then talked to all of them off on the spur of energy and was really hyper and happy. Only because it was distracting my brain from the overthinking, does that make sense? Idk if it does but I can't even explain how I think because my thoughts are a mess and I clearly am very unhealthy lol, perhaps theirs a possibility my Ne is blocked due to my stress all the time? But I have no clue.


I think it can be somewhat more difficult to type yourself when you are younger because you are doing so much developing and going through so many changes. I’ve seen many users on here question their type, even though they have good working knowledge of MBTI and seem to have decent self-awareness. I would not stress yourself out by trying to figure it all out right now.

As for values/beliefs, they are central to Fi. They are generally lasting ideas on what you believe to be “right” or “wrong”. It’s basically your moral compass. Someone with high Fi has a strong moral compass that isn’t subject to change. You claim that you will change your values if you need to… That isn’t very indicative of Fi. But, since you are in this stage of your life where everything is so much more emotional and chaotic and rapidly changing, some of your changing beliefs and values may have more to do with where you currently are in life. I definitely think that once the dust settles and you settle into your mid and late twenties, you will have an easier time deciding your type.


----------



## it2ly (May 3, 2019)

Primary Instinct: Gathering information (keeping options open)

Internal Conflict: You often struggle between following *Fe* and *Ti*

Under Stress: Your *Se* makes you feel like the world is against you, and you self-indulgently seek out pleasure or danger (then feel bad about it later) (YES)







Primary Instinct: Making decisions (being decisive) ( no.) Under Stress: Your *Te* makes you feel harsh, nitpicky, and incompetent, but also like you need to bring order to an out-of-control world (yes)







Under Stress: Your *Fe* makes you feel hypersensitive, unlovable, much more emotional than usual, and obsessed with proving you're right (true tbh)

























Primary Instinct: Gathering information (keeping options open)

Internal Conflict: You often struggle between following *Fi* and *Te*

Under Stress: Your *Si* makes you withdraw and feel depressed, unmotivated, nostalgic, or like everything needs to be cleaned or reorganized (uh yes but not to the organized stuff)


----------

